# pandora/internet radio



## MEATHEAD (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to play pandora or similiar internet radio theough car speakers. i ahe the usb plugged into my phone but cant play it on my ca speakers any help wouyld be appreciated


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont believe the Cruze have that capability. You will likely need to just use the 1/8" stereo jack input in order to listen to Pandora from most phones, the radio can only control some iPod, PFD and Zune devices


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ Agree


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

actually if you have an iPhone you can listen to pandora through the USB


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

you can listen to it, but like said, its controlled through the AUX input and the headphone jack on your phone. 
it works fine that way but only volume will work through the steering wheel controls, the rest is done on the phone itself. 
Thats how i do mine


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

On 2011 and 2012 model years in the US you can listen through the the normal usb plug on an iphone but you do still have to control the stations with the Iphone itself. To do this open up pandora on your Iphone and once it is playing plug in your usb. The advantage of using the usb is that the signal is a fixed digital output. It is much less likely to have a distorted output to your speakers from the volume being to high or to low. Also it displays the song name and artist on the info screen just like Ipod.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

With IOS5 i have found it playing nicer with pandora and spotify, even displaying the artist and title on my display. It also has been working well listening to audiobooks from audible.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I take back my previous statement. Tested it out yesterday with my iPhone 4s and pandora does work with the usb. Looks like the only thing you can control with the radio is play/pause and volume. It also displays artist, song and time.


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep! Same with mine. Pandora works great with my iPhone 4S


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I am so jealous of this!!!! Is their any way to make that work with android? I hate having the Aux cable!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Kingissa said:


> I am so jealous of this!!!! Is their any way to make that work with android?* I hate having the Aux cable*!


Why would you hate the aux cable?
What's the difference between an aux or usb cable in this situation? Nothing really besides it wont display the artist/song on your center console.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought there was a difference in quality/loudness?

Anyway I dont have usb so its aux for me. But I'm bored with pandora. Any other internet radio stations anyone is using? Preferably edm related.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

spotify but it costs money after the free trial
you get to be more selective about what you listen to though


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Why would you hate the aux cable?
> What's the difference between an aux or usb cable in this situation? Nothing really besides it wont display the artist/song on your center console.


Better quality as well as the ability to charge the phone without having to plug in more than one wire to the phone


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Ours isn't working!!  2012 LTZ RS a/t with nav. It plays my 5 year old iTouch stored songs fine but when I connect my iPhone 4G 5ios it says "no supported files" does NOT play streaming Pandora or a stored song. What's wrong?? I have tried two different cables and the Bluetooth is paired fine also.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Boost said:


> Ours isn't working!!  2012 LTZ RS a/t with nav. It plays my 5 year old iTouch stored songs fine but when I connect my iPhone 4G 5ios it says "no supported files" does NOT play streaming Pandora or a stored song. What's wrong?? I have tried two different cables and the Bluetooth is paired fine also.


BTW it works now, it automatically fixed itself and now it works super awesome all the time! :eusa_clap:


----------

